
Ask HN: Which smart home automations and hacks are actually helpful? - epicantus
And aren&#x27;t just gimmicks?
======
SonicSoul
i have not implemented this, but i would love a good way for smart electricity
management.

for example i want to power down my router when i go to sleep, and power down
all tv related electronics. right now i've been pulling the plug out of the
wall..

i did try getting a random remote controlled power adapter from amazon but
that worked for about a week.

it would be neat to make it at least voice controlled

